# Probleme mit Getty und systemd

## xtrace

Hi,

anscheind scheint getty mit system nicht korrekt zu laufen.

Hatte das Problem schonmal jemand?

 *Quote:*   

> # journalctl -b

 

```

Aug 15 18:52:10 empire agetty[5307]: /dev/ttyX: No such file or directory

Aug 15 18:52:20 empire systemd[1]: getty@ttyX.service has no holdoff time, scheduling restart.

Aug 15 18:52:20 empire systemd[1]: Stopping Getty on ttyX...

Aug 15 18:52:20 empire systemd[1]: Starting Getty on ttyX...

Aug 15 18:52:20 empire systemd[1]: Started Getty on ttyX.

Aug 15 18:52:20 empire agetty[5309]: /dev/ttyX: No such file or directory

Aug 15 18:52:30 empire systemd[1]: getty@ttyX.service has no holdoff time, scheduling restart.

Aug 15 18:52:30 empire systemd[1]: Stopping Getty on ttyX...

Aug 15 18:52:30 empire systemd[1]: Starting Getty on ttyX...

Aug 15 18:52:30 empire systemd[1]: Started Getty on ttyX.

Aug 15 18:52:30 empire agetty[5311]: /dev/ttyX: No such file or directory

Aug 15 18:52:40 empire systemd[1]: getty@ttyX.service has no holdoff time, scheduling restart.

Aug 15 18:52:40 empire systemd[1]: Stopping Getty on ttyX...

Aug 15 18:52:40 empire systemd[1]: Starting Getty on ttyX...

Aug 15 18:52:40 empire systemd[1]: Started Getty on ttyX.

```

Vielen Dank.

cu,

xtrace

----------

## xtrace

Ich habe nun mit mknod /dev/ttyX -c 4 1 eine Geräte Datei erstellt. Leider ohne Erfolg.

Sonst noch jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?

VG

xtrace

----------

## schmidicom

Also wenn agetty sein Device nicht finden kann würde ich persönlich eher auf einen Fehler in der Kernel-Konfiguration tippen als in systemd/udev. Aber wo genau man da nachsehen müsste weiß ich jetzt auch nicht da mir sowas noch nie passiert ist und laut Google auch kaum jemand anderem.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Sep 09, 2015 5:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Wirklich wörtlich /dev/ttyX? Das sollte doch eher /dev/tty1, /dev/tty2 usw. sein. Bist du sicher, dass du das richtige service-file verwendest?

----------

## xtrace

Hey,

ja. Da steht wirklich /dev/ttyX (wie im ersten Post zu sehen).

Komischerweise nimmt sich der Rechner immer parallel zum Fehler einige Gedenksekunden (die Festplattenlampe leuchtet dauerhaft und der Rechner wirkt wie eingefroren).

Ich habe im Kernel auch nochmal alles überprüft. Konnte keinen Fehler feststellen.

Gestartet habe ich folgenden serivce: 

 *Quote:*   

>  systemctl start getty@tty{2,3,4,5,6}.service 

 

VG

xtrace

----------

